

Show HN: Terminal sharing using your browser - krishnasrinivas
https://nutty.io

======
egray2
Watching the demo is like watching TwitchPlaysPokemon, except it's
HN/NuttyPlaysLinux. They've already done rm -rf / on the demo that I was
watching.

~~~
Pezmc
I think the conclusion is that you can't trust random internet users with a
terminal.

~~~
egray2
Now I really want to go make a TwitchPlaysLinux stream. Would need a goal for
them to accomplish...

~~~
NoodleIncident
TwitchInstallsArchLinux?

------
akerl_
Posted previously by the same user, who appears to be the developer:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6571735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6571735)

~~~
krishnasrinivas
Yes, I re-did the whole thing and giving it another shot.

------
columbo
It's interesting to see the 3 different groups of people

1) People trying to break the system

2) People trying to use the system

3) Griefers

I get the lolz and all that but I don't see holding down ^C for two minutes
all that imaginative. Right now the demo stays up for a few minutes until
someone starts a fork bomb... for whatever reason... frustrating, I had a
nethack game going for awhile too!

~~~
krishnasrinivas
yeah ... I think we can expect all kinds of people here :-) You can just
install nutty and check it out.

------
bsirkia
cool! I had to get 5 interns spun up on a few dev environments last summer and
this definitely would have made it easier. I can also see this being useful
for sharing output like logs or errors.

I'm sure as the developer you've thought of a lot more applications for nutty
(great url btw), what sort of things do you see it being useful for?

~~~
krishnasrinivas
It will be useful for any situation where you want to quickly share your
terminal. Have you used tmux/screen tools? Nutty will be useful in similar
situations where tmux/screen is used but nutty works even if the peer is
behind firewall. Plus you can use webrtc when sharing terminals using nutty as
it runs in the browser.

------
junker37
This is pretty useful. I think it should only be readable by default. Why the
need to sign-in to make it read-only?

~~~
krishnasrinivas
If you think making it R/O by default makes sense ... let me think about it. I
need to fix "Why the need to sign-in to make it read-only"

